# A winter bean exchange! ?



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I saw this idea on Reddit and thought it would be good to steal.

Would anyone be interested in joining a "bean exchange"? Many of us live near to roasters and/or many of us have favourite roasters.

The idea is to be paired at random with another forum member and send each other 1 x 250g of our choosing. Ideally something that showcases what's happening in your area (e.g. in my case I might chose to send something from one of Edinburgh's roasters) or just a favourite roaster, origin, etc that you think someone else would like to experience.

Seems a fun thing to do, and a way to pick up a bag of coffee we might not otherwise do. If we can support some small businesses along the way, even better.

My simple proposal for how it would work is:



Comment below between now and Sunday December 15th 8pm saying you're in


I'll randomly pair members after that date


Paired members can then PM each other to exchange postal details to keep things nice and private


Maximum spend of ~ 1 x 250g bag + p&p


Aim for all bags to be delivered by the end of December


The only caveat I'd suggest is that for it to be worthwhile I'd hope to get minimum 8-10 people involved?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm up for this


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd be up for it.

Although I'm pretty new to the coffee world so whoever gets paired with me.....unlucky !


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

That's 3 of us. Who else is up for it? ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This idea exists. It's called Third Wave Wichteln. They've been doing it for years.

Not saying don't do your own, but it's far from Reddit's idea.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

aaronb said:


> This idea exists. It's called Third Wave Wichteln. They've been doing it for years.
> 
> Not saying don't do your own, but it's far from Reddit's idea.


Think this year's Wichteln has been delayed until the new year to try & avoid coffee getting delayed/lost in the Christmas post. Had a very nice microlot last year but nothing the year before.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

aaronb said:


> This idea exists. It's called Third Wave Wichteln. They've been doing it for years.
> 
> Not saying don't do your own, but it's far from Reddit's idea.


 Never seen that before, looks great. I was being glib when I said Reddit's idea, but specifically r/espresso are doing one this year which is what I saw.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

It's a bit too tricky for me to get onboard this month but I'd definitely be up for it in the future.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Think this year's Wichteln has been delayed until the new year to try & avoid coffee getting delayed/lost in the Christmas post. Had a very nice microlot last year but nothing the year before.


 That's a shame but makes sense based on all the issues that got posted to the group. I got nothing last year and never saw a post about what I sent arriving, but successful both ways for the few years before that so wont let it put me off.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in - even though I am not here as much as before, I do like sending and receiving post.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Put my name down.

Sounds like a great idea

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd like to be considered too!

I would like to be able to travel to a roaster and pick up beans but I haven't found anywhere yet in the Coventry area. I think Leamington Spa is about the nearest and that's about as far from me as Birmingham is, (20 odd miles!)

It doesn't seem quite right ordering online, any thoughts?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

ratty said:


> I'd like to be considered too!
> 
> I would like to be able to travel to a roaster and pick up beans but I haven't found anywhere yet in the Coventry area. I think Leamington Spa is about the nearest and that's about as far from me as Birmingham is, (20 odd miles!)
> 
> It doesn't seem quite right ordering online, any thoughts?


 Bean and Leaf in Coventry City Centre. Some decent stuff there.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

filthynines said:


> Bean and Leaf in Coventry City Centre. Some decent stuff there.


 I thought that they stocked Caravan Coffee? Surely the idea of this is to get coffee from a local roaster. West Midlands I can think of Quarter Horse & Yorks (wasn't too impressed with theirs though)


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Will keep on looking.

Apparently there's a coffee shop in Coventry market, "Ed's Coffee Shop".

Never been there and don't know the set up. Think they're in Brum too?

Guees they don't roast on Cov Market!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ratty said:


> I'd like to be considered too!
> 
> I would like to be able to travel to a roaster and pick up beans but I haven't found anywhere yet in the Coventry area. I think Leamington Spa is about the nearest and that's about as far from me as Birmingham is, (20 odd miles!)
> 
> It doesn't seem quite right ordering online, any thoughts?


 If people want to join and there are no roasters on your doorstep then a next-best sounds good to me, e.g. have delivered from somewhere nearby or just a favourite bean from a favourite roaster. Interpret it loosely


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> I thought that they stocked Caravan Coffee? Surely the idea of this is to get coffee from a local roaster. West Midlands I can think of Quarter Horse & Yorks (wasn't too impressed with theirs though)


 They stock a rotation of beans, but you're right - they don't roast their own. I think @catpuccino has since addressed this.

Since you're Birmingham based I strongly recommend you give Ngopi a try. It's city centre.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

filthynines said:


> They stock a rotation of beans, but you're right - they don't roast their own. I think @catpuccino has since addressed this.
> 
> Since you're Birmingham based I strongly recommend you give Ngopi a try. It's city centre.


 Is Ngopi down by the DVLA Test centre? I think I've walked past it a few times. Birmingham wise I always go to Tilt or Faculty - they're the best B'ham has to offer in the city centre imho. Will give Ngopi a try though on your recommendation.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Is Ngopi down by the DVLA Test centre? I think I've walked past it a few times. Birmingham wise I always go to Tilt or Faculty - they're the best B'ham has to offer in the city centre imho. Will give Ngopi a try though on your recommendation.


 That's the one! You won't be disappointed. I drove past dozens of times thinking it was gimmick, but they do great stuff from a Slayer machine. I think all beans are direct trade...


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would be up for it. Although we are fairly limited on roasters around here.

Is it acceptable to send my favourites regardless of where they are roasted?

Mind you,..., Bristol is 35 miles so not impossible if that counts as local.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

paul whu said:


> I would be up for it. Although we are fairly limited on roasters around here.
> 
> Is it acceptable to send my favourites regardless of where they are roasted?
> 
> Mind you,..., Bristol is 35 miles so not impossible if that counts as local.


 Absolutely!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone else? ?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Did this happen? Or...Is it going to?


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

I dont think so. Although haven't heard anything

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Guys my apologies for dropping the ball with this. Got a little overwhelmed over new years with marking and other miserable things.

Wonder if there'd be further interest if we kicked it off in Jan...


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Jackabb said:


> Put my name down.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

It is an ace idea


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm in! 

Don't have any roasters very locally, so I'll have to pick something up from that there London.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Just a little bump incase this had been forgotten about!?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

